# College students: What do you do in your free time when you don't have classes?



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my first week of classes and finding out that I have so much more free time than I thought I did is annoying as hell. I only have one class today in the morning and I am not sure of what I will be doing afterwards. I would study but I haven't gotten my textbooks yet. I only have like 2 friends here (my flatmate and one person who lives across from me) and they're probably hanging out with their other friends which makes me jealous as ****. I've met a few acquaintances here and there and gotten their numbers but I don't know them well enough to actually hang with them. What do you guys usually do in your free time?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I usually walk around or sit in the library, or if there's enough time I'll just go back to my room. I'm lame though, so find something better to do than that.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a commuter student, so I just go home and study/do homework. 

If I was staying on campus and had nothing to do (which will happen when I transfer), I will probably go to the fitness center and workout, walk around campus to see what's up, go to the student activity center to play pool or something, or (if I have my car) go to the mall and other stores to window shop. And of course browse the Internet is the # 1 choice.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I walk around outside trying to act like I have things to do when I really don't. It's mainly so my roommates don't think I'm a total loser. Unluckily, they happen to come back really late, even when I get back by 10pm, so to them it looks like I stay in my room the entire day.


----------



## Aliceinchains (Feb 7, 2011)

I go home and paint and stuff. Maybe even cry if it was a bad day. If I have to stay at college while I'm waiting to go home I usually just walk around or smoke outside in the woods where no one can see me.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Learning a second language, watching movies, trying to get some short fiction published, and more recently taking things apart.

The usual young adult stuff is as boring to me as all this is to others.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I hate sitting down when I'm alone at college, so I'll just walk around while listening to music.


----------



## Satsugai (May 12, 2012)

I'm not living on campus so when I don't have classes I study at my local library or campus library. When I'm not studying, I take language class, go to martial art training, go to the gym, play social table tennis, play computer games, catch-up with a close friend, go on the internet.
I'm looking into volunteering but I'm still working up the courage to actually apply :/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Homework, video games, and stuff online - SAS, watching movies, ebay, youtube, etc.


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Work or be on the internet.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

How are you expecting to get to know them if you don't actually text and/or hang out with them? You have to start somewhere. Most of the time I'm with my roommate and our other friends. We ride out to places to get off of a campus for a few hours. But when I'm not with them, I'm either on the Internet, playing video games, or reading.


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

waerdd said:


> I walk around outside trying to act like I have things to do when I really don't. It's mainly so my roommates don't think I'm a total loser. Unluckily, they happen to come back really late, even when I get back by 10pm, so to them it looks like I stay in my room the entire day.


Oh I feel your pain. Seems like my roommate's classes start an hour before mine and end an hour after my classes. Last time I studied at the library until dinner time and somehow he managed to arrive home 2 minutes after me. We need to stop caring.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a commuter so there's no dorm or anything like that for me to go back to. I usually read, write, play video games, watch Netflix, go horseback riding, meet up with one of my friends to grab food and hang out for a bit, see my boyfriend, go for a walk/run, etc. 
It really depends on the day. I don't have as much free time as I'd like and it really takes a toll on me when this happens. Between work, school and my friends wanting to hang out, I feel like I'm stretched thin. I need more solitary "me" time. :um


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Post on SAS. Yes, I really don't have a life.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Chukopin said:


> Oh I feel your pain. Seems like my roommate's classes start an hour before mine and end an hour after my classes. Last time I studied at the library until dinner time and somehow he managed to arrive home 2 minutes after me. We need to stop caring.


Agreed.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I pretty much just go to the computer lab to do homework or waste time on the internet.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of the things I used to do in college are going to the movies, hanging out at club meetings and events on campus, watching plays on and off campus, playing video games, and going to stores to have something to do. 

Most of the time, I caught up on shows on Netflix and Amazon and surfed the web, but it gets boring after a while.


----------



## mark2504 (Oct 22, 2013)

Either go to the library and study or stay in my room.


----------



## TooScaredToTry (Sep 21, 2014)

Commuter. I just go straight home. It sucks badly. Wish I lived on campus so that I could force myself to go out and interact with people. My house is also secluded in my city, so I don't really know non-bar places around me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

If the newspapers are to be believed, they are constantly having sex with each other.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Go for a ****ing long walk


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Pace and sulk.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I procrastinate on studying and doing homework, which I'll usually do at the last second.


----------



## Neena101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Watch a couple of movies, eat something, try and do some work (or 90% of the time just procrastinate)


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

Usually studying, going to the gym, or managing club stuff.


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

If I've only got an hour or more I usually grab a bite to eat and head home to watch an episode of some series/anime I'm trying to finish or read a book. If I've got more time than that, I either take a walk around the city (I like making a mental map of my environment) or I play video games on my laptop in my room. If I've got less than an hour, I find a quiet spot to do some studying.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I would go to the library and study 90 percent of the time throughout my academic career. How boring but calming.


----------



## Silent Witness (Sep 4, 2014)

I pretty much go home after work, classes, meetings and I just watch tv shows and movies using my Roku. I sometimes read books for leisure. I really want to go out and hike one day once the weather permits.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm always in my room doing typical stuff, unless I'm food-deprived or deprived of something that's not in my room that I need.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

waerdd said:


> I walk around outside trying to act like I have things to do when I really don't. It's mainly so my roommates don't think I'm a total loser. Unluckily, they happen to come back really late, even when I get back by 10pm, so to them it looks like I stay in my room the entire day.


lol, i hated that

no matter how long I tried to stay out they always happen to come back later


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Try something a jock might get away with:

*1) Buy a bottle of flavored alcohol. Women like that.
2) Go to the dorms
3) Proceed to the female section or the active floor
4) hold said bottle of alcohol up in your left hand
5) raise your head and yell "party in a bottle"
6) walk back home or to your car if you are looked at with disdain
*


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Homework basically. I always come back to my dorm in between classes if I have a break, and I try to get homework done.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Stay home and study.


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

studying in the library


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Sleep. Play videogames. Sleep some more. Though I usually have enough homework for two people, so I hardly have any true 'free' time outside of class.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Get a job OP.

All i do in my free time is have sex with attractive women and play world of warcraft.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

waerdd said:


> I walk around outside trying to act like I have things to do when I really don't. It's mainly so my roommates don't think I'm a total loser. Unluckily, they happen to come back really late, even when I get back by 10pm, so to them it looks like I stay in my room the entire day.


This is the saddest thing i have ever heard. I would do that too if i lived on campus. Thankgod i don't.


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> If the newspapers are to be believed, they are constantly having sex with each other.


hahaha this.


----------



## fawnface (Aug 19, 2014)

I usually study, read, do homework, watch movies, or do some hobbies that I like (art, writing, music, etc.)


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

In between classes I study..when I'm done class I go home. Boring eh? :blank


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I either go back to my dorm, buy something to eat for the evening at the convenience store or go for a walk. If I have a little more time, I'll go to my room and take a nap.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Bruh......what don't you get a job? (no pun intended)

You can work part-time if you have time to kill....the money will come in handy unless you have rich parents or are a trust fund baby.


----------



## Dunmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Usually I just stay in the dorm all day, apart from classes and when I need to buy something. I don't have any bars to go to or anyone to hang out with, and I don't have a desire to either. I do like going for the occasional walk around town though.

While I'm in the dorm I usually just draw on my tablet, play video games or waste time on the internet. Also I just got my textbooks the other day so I also started studying.


----------



## adelaidia (Oct 17, 2014)

When I'm not doing school stuff I stress about school stuff.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I'm now in last (5th) year of my college with only practical work and masters' thesis to worry about and one leftover exam ... I play video games and I read books, watch series and kdramas and anime and movies and I ignore 99.75% of the world.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What free time? I go to my part-time job or to the university &city library.If lucky, then throw in Netflix, reading my Kindle app& news, videogames,languages,nagging my little brother on Skype, and going to the gym into the mix.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I have too much free time; it's awful. Granted, its not as awful as having a job.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Currently going through (almost severe) depression, I spend much of my time online and playing all sorts of games on both PCSX2 and ePSXe.


----------



## garbageman (Oct 21, 2014)

i go to my room because no-one talks to me and its been too late to make friends since the first week.


----------



## ROATERMAN (Oct 21, 2014)

I myself really enjoy a good game of capitalism. I work on finding ways to make a good business. It's a very enjoyable activity. For me, it includes fixing lab equipment and stuff like that, then reselling it. Good luck!


----------



## snowinginmyheart (Oct 30, 2014)

waerdd said:


> I walk around outside trying to act like I have things to do when I really don't. It's mainly so my roommates don't think I'm a total loser. Unluckily, they happen to come back really late, even when I get back by 10pm, so to them it looks like I stay in my room the entire day.


omigod same here xD Its kinda awkward sometimes tho walking around the campus haha But sometimes i get tired of it so i just head back to my dorm and be like "judge me all you want, i dont give an F"


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

Typically I can keep busy with work or "recreational" studying when not in classes. Trying to get the nerve to attend some meetups in the nearby city though.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Sit around and have anxiety about everything.


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

I cry


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hang out in the bathroom cubicles. The one place where no one will try and talk to me  That or just do extra work or read


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

It usually goes like this:

-Exit class, either head back to dorm or go to dining hall

-Go back to the dorm

-Laze around and procrastinate

-Stay up all night procrastinating, watching internet videos, listening to music, browsing the internet longer than I should, or playing games

-Wake up with a few hours of sleep and arrive at classes at the very last minute, having procrastinated on the readings over the previous night

Sometimes I break this cycle by going to clubs of interest, not bars, when they have their weekly meet-up, taking random strolls throughout the day, trying to contact & contacting the few people I think want to socialize with me to some extent, going to weekly meetings with Disabilities Service, or go out to see a university event that interests me to an extent.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I sit at home, smoke weed, browse the net, read about self improvement, philosophy, spirituality, politics... cook food, eat food, poop food. and masturbate. listen to music. watch movies and tv-shows and anime. and work on my sewing hobbies. or studying obviously, not that I do a whole hell of a lot of that  maybe once a week i'm with my best and only friend; my sibling.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Living at University so usually in my room all day playing video games, browsing the net, reading books or playing guitar. yeah I am a pretty boring person haha


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sometimes I'll take the train to the terminus station and from there I'll take the bus back to where I started. Just to relieve a little bit of stress .


----------

